# Sprinkler station cycling on and off with controller in off position



## Tim_87 (2 d ago)

We have a sprinkler system that is turned off and has been for a couple of months. Recently one of the stations has been randomly turning off and on although it is roughly the same time each day. The control box was set to off and recently was unplugged although Im not sure when, it is a shared property. 

Any reason that this station would be cycling with the control box off?

Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A leaking solenoid? Is the system pressurized with water? Risky to have water in winter unless you are in Texas or Florida.


----------



## Tim_87 (2 d ago)

Could be. TBH I'm not experienced much with these set ups. Was thinking if the Solenoid was bad or suspect the sprinklers would stay on? I may be way off. Yes system was pressurized as far as I know, we don't cut water to them. I'm in central California.


----------

